

Anonymous Threatens “Electronic Holocaust” Against Israel - rdomanski
http://thenerfherder.blogspot.com/2015/04/anonymous-threatens-israel-with.html

======
AnimalMuppet
Yeah... um... if Anonymous really understood what the Holocaust was, they
wouldn't think they can do anything that fits anywhere close to that category.

